# Road to Hell: Fire Engine Dio



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

This is a diorama that I am working on for my Dad. It's just about done, but I want to go back in and add some field grass to it. The scale is HO/1:87.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

This is the picture I used for the background:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Pretty cool,what did you put on it in the second picture? Sand paper?


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

bucwheat said:


> Pretty cool,what did you put on it in the second picture? Sand paper?


It's a sand colored spray paint for dioramas. It gives the sand texture and everything. It takes 2 or 3 coats to make it look real good.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

looks great mike. is that the stone paint you used found at walmart ?
ive used this stuff before. it comes in stone - gravel -marble and a couple other things like grainte.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

gunn said:


> looks great mike. is that the stone paint you used found at walmart ?
> ive used this stuff before. it comes in stone - gravel -marble and a couple other things like grainte.


Lee, I picked this stuff up at Hobbytown USA, but if Wal-mart has some similiar stuff I'll have to look into... it has to be cheaper than HT USA.


----------



## Diomakr (Mar 4, 2009)

that's pretty cool- i use that kind of paint for walls, rooftops, retaining walls- i've found a couple different kinds at home depot/ lowes and wallys.


----------



## 98whitelightnin (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Awesome job... Really looks good !!!*


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

I missed this one, that is HOT!! Sorry, had to! Really looks great, wonderful idea as well.


----------

